# Fremdes Foto verwendet: Ebay-Kunde verurteilt



## sascha (7 Februar 2009)

Wer für seine Versteigerung bei Ebay ein fremdes Bild verwendet, kann zu Recht abgemahnt werden und muss Schadensersatz zahlen. Das hat das Brandenburgische Oberlandesgericht entschieden.

Fremdes Foto verwendet: Ebay-Kunde verurteilt: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

